# Security & Safety Officer/EMT Salve Regina U.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Safety and Security Officer/EMT*
Institution:
Salve Regina University

Location:
Newport, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
11/10/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Company Description:

Salve Regina University is a UNIVERSITY granting degrees and shit.
Job Description:

This is a multi-role position. Primary responsibility of University Safety and Security Officer, with additional responsibilities as an Emergency Medical Technician (EMT).

SAFETY AND SECURITY OFFICER:

A University Safety and Security Officer will promote lawful behavior and protect the welfare of students, faculty, staff and visitors as a uniformed presence on campus. A Safety and Security Officer performs foot, vehicle and bicycle patrols of the university campus to monitor behavior, secure buildings and property, investigate disturbances, maintain order during events and enforce regulations. They will monitor the physical safety of campus buildings by locking and unlocking doors, patrolling university property or monitoring buildings using video surveillance systems, and reporting suspicious behavior. Officers are also tasked with enforcing traffic and parking regulations and ticketing offenders in accordance with the university's parking policy.

In emergency situations, Safety and Security Officers will respond to the scene, provide first aid, and alert additional police or emergency personnel as appropriate. They maintain radio communication with other security personnel on campus, and at times with the Newport Police and Fire departments, helping to coordinate emergency plans. Safety and Security Officers will write and submit detailed incident reports to department supervisors or law enforcement agencies as appropriate.

EMT:

Under general direction of the Director of Safety and Security and the EMS IC, responds to medical emergencies and delivers patient care, support, and evaluation in a pre-hospital setting on scene during calls for service in the Salve Regina Community on campus. This generally includes assessing the patient, determining the proper emergency care, and administering treatment.

ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:

The essential functions/duties and/or responsibilities listed below are intended only as illustrations of the various types of work that may be performed. The omission of specific statements of duties and/or responsibilities does not exclude them from the position if the work is similar; related or a logical assignment to the position.

SAFETY AND SECURITY OFFICER


Serve as primary guardian of University personnel and property.
Reduce the opportunity for the commission of crime through preventative patrol and other measures.
Patrol interior and exterior of administrative, academic and residential buildings.
Makes log entries of broken windows, open doors, and other observances that require attention or repairs.
Be thoroughly familiar with the assigned route of patrol, including location of residential, administrative and academic buildings.
Special attention should be given to the location of fireboxes, telephone and other emergency operational services.
Identify criminal activity and notify local police authorities of such activities.
Operate the radio in accordance with FCC Regulations and departmental procedures, keeping radio equipment operational at all times and make frequent radio contact with Dispatch.
Regulate University parking and traffic patterns.
Serve as radio dispatcher. Dispatch campus patrols when necessary.
Monitor police and fire department radio channels and emergency phone lines.
Dispatch and supervise University campus transportation systems.
Identify safety and security problems that are potentially serious in nature and report same.
Lock and unlock buildings at specified times.
Check the operating condition of the campus intrusion and fire alarm systems.
Assist in fire safety education drills.
Check on the operating condition of heating and hot water systems.
Monitor Card Access and RAVE Guardian system, responding to alerts.
Training additional security officers and serving as crowd control at special events.
EMT


Respond to medical emergencies and deliver patient care.
Document patient information, condition and treatment.
Maintain patient confidentiality in the performance of care. 
Provide basic life support and document treatment and care with the Rhode Island Department of Health and the Office of Safety and Security/EMS as required.
Requirements:


High School diploma or GED.
Associate or BA/BS preferred
Minimum 3 years of experience in security, public safety or related field.
Must possess their Rhode Island Emergency Medical Technician License (EMT).
Must possess a valid driver's license from any US state.
Ability to read and transcribe data accurately. Must be able to prepare and type detailed reports and possess strong interpersonal skills.
Must possess good verbal and written communication skills and the ability to handle confidential information with discretion.
Must have ability to interpret institutional policies, plans, objectives, rules and regulations, and communicate interpretations to subordinates and others.
Candidates must provide their own transportation to and from work. They must accept that they are "essential personnel" and be able to report for duty in adverse weather conditions.
Must be willing to participate in campus emergency drills with local authorities, as well as other emergency exercises deemed necessary by the university in accordance with current training requirements.
Must be able to perform duties of a physical nature. Requiring constant walking, climbing stairs, lifting objects up to 25 pounds, entering and exiting vehicles and other required duties of a physical nature, consistent with the duties described within.
This position requires the candidate to submit to psychological and physical examinations along with having a Rhode Island State Police campus security personnel nationwide criminal records check conducted on him/her.
Additional Information:

Salve Regina University offers generous benefits to eligible employees including:


health and dental coverage
life insurance
long-term disability
403B plan
tuition benefits and more
Salve Regina University strives to provide equal opportunity in employment and education to all employees, students and applicants. No employee, student or applicant shall be discriminated against or harassed on the basis of race, color, national and ethnic origin, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, religion, disability, age, marital or parental status, military or veteran status, genetic information or any other basis protected by applicable federal or state law, in the administration of Salve Regina's employment policies, education policies, admission policies, scholarship and loan programs, athletic and other University administered programs. In accordance with Title IX, it does not discriminate on the basis of sex in any of its educational programs or activities. Salve Regina is also committed to making its programs and campus accessible to its visitors and compliant with all applicable non-discrimination laws.

Application Instructions:

Applicants must apply online for any open staff and faculty positions by providing a cover-letter and resume. Pre-employment background checks and reference checks are required of successful candidates. Salve Regina University participates in E-verify.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Salve Regina University

Online App. Form:
http://salve.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=126254&jobboard=148


----------

